# keeping beer



## scotty (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a 2--- 5gallon setup for my porch refrigerator. I dont drink beer but like the taste of it from time to time. I make wine and also.

soda goes in the tanks
I was thinking of making a beer with at least 12% alcohol and treating it with irish moss, potasium sulfite and sorbate before putting it into the 5 gallon dispenser. I will use co2 to carbonte.

Why wont this keep for a few months or longer. I only made a terrible tasting lager last year and consider myself a total greenhorn with beer.
I read as much as i can about beer grewing. i have a bunch of books. Thats it i guess.

I'm not a thin skined person and when i say i amasking for advice i truly need it.


----------



## andy123 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Scotty,I for 1 have always enjoyed your contributions to the forum.Sulfide and sorbate arent particularly beer ingredients. Unlike wine beer will ferment out with unfermentable residual sugars. Preservatives arent really a factor here. They talk a lot about beers being ready to drink in 3 or 4 weeks but you are intending to make a 'barley wine', a beer with the strength of a wine. A good starting place would be an IPA. Indian pale ale was invented by the Britts because beer was spoiling on the long hot haul to colonial India. They increased the ABV and hop content for preservative purposes ( like table wines need to be 12% or so to avoid refrigeration. ) One catch is higher ABV beverages tend to need longer aging to be palatable. Lagers take a brew chamber for a 50'F ferment or they wont exactly be lagers. I'm make and consume volumes of beer and vino but my skills are limited at both.


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2011)

Scotty, making that high % of beer should be left to someone who has been brewing for a while.
You should try making a ALE as its much easier than a Lager. Start with a KIT that may produce a 6% beer.
I usually make 10 gallon AG batches. Having a "system" also helps.


What types of beer U like?


----------



## scotty (Jul 23, 2011)

Andy i dont really get your point here. My stuff will be refrigerated. I realize that the beer flavor comes partly from unfermentables.But what are you telling me about the life span of india ale or barley wine. Dont worry about my experience. I make 16% washes for vodka all the time. i have tons of equipment i just need some info on shelf life of beer.
Right now i'm doin an all grain from flaked barley for "fear na mona" Irish shine of sorts.


----------



## andy123 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am believing higher alcohol beers. wines or washes do not require preservatives because the alcohol itself is acting as an antimicrobial.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't worry scotty, if you make something really good its not gonna last that long anyway


----------



## scotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Waldo said:


> Don't worry scotty, if you make something really good its not gonna last that long anyway



i just call that botomless pit that drank all the wine at lake degray


----------



## masta (Jul 24, 2011)

I have kept many beers in my wine cellar for over 2 years with no problem. Constant cooltemp and away from any light source is the key as with wine. I believe the expiration date on some mass produced beer is mainly a marketing gimmick although beer kept in a coolerat the storeunder constant brightlight isn't good for it long term.


----------



## scotty (Jul 24, 2011)

this is good news-it will allow me to make a batch of beer and take a glass from time to time- it would take me a couple of years to knock off a case. if i have it available for holiday gatherings, this kegging will work well.
Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

Ive had kegged beers that have lasted almost 2 years and may have even tasted better at that point. Just like you mine are in a fridge under constant C02 and out of light and these beers were ales and wheat beers so nothing high abv. Bottled beer is a different story IMO as the bottle caps might not last that long sort of like a cork, some will some wont.


----------



## masta (Jul 25, 2011)

All my beer was capped and caps are fool proof unlike corks and the bottle is the weaker point....I guess the cap could rust away over a long period of time in poor conditions.


----------

